# Just a few pics to ponder



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

Always like taking pics of stuff I find. One guy was too lazy to pull the cover plates off before the backsplash was installed! AND NO!! I DID NOT DO THIS WORK! Came onto these jobs after the fact and had to take photo's of the work.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I think I am gonna be sick!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Please tell me the furnace & panel aren't yours.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I think I am gonna be sick!


HA! I just said the same thing out loud to myself. :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

tile guy did not have, remove cover plates in his bid obviously.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful work - looks great - need a job


----------



## chain_dogg (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice !!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

personal said:


> Always like taking pics of stuff I find. One guy was too lazy to pull the cover plates off before the backsplash was installed!


If I was the HO, I would be highly irate about the tile.

That is actually the opposite problem I usually see - the tile guys will tile so close to the device (plates off) that it is almost impossible to remove it!


----------



## Effectively Grounded (Dec 15, 2008)

The plates should not have been put on before the tile guy came in anyway. The boxes are probably recessed too far anyway.

Talk about lazy when using the ductwork as an attachment point.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Effectively Grounded said:


> Talk about lazy when using the ductwork as an attachment point.


Also, looks like up-protected NM to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Take a real, close look at the tile job.

Not only is the tilesetter too lazy to remove the covers, he's too lazy to _notch_ the tiles.

They're all installed with *straight cuts*!!!










One of them (blue arrow) isn't even staight! Looks more like the tile was broken instead of cut.



If that has my home, I'd puke, _then_ fire his arse. Even the roofer would be ashamed of that level of 'craftsmanship'.


----------



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

No, not my work LOL


----------



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Take a real, close look at the tile job.
> 
> Not only is the tilesetter too lazy to remove the covers, he's too lazy to _notch_ the tiles.
> 
> ...


This pic was taken on a flip house. Feel sorry for whoever bought the turd.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

personal said:


> No, not my work LOL


Good. We didn't want to have to punish you.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Take a real, close look at the tile job.
> 
> Not only is the tilesetter too lazy to remove the covers, he's too lazy to _notch_ the tiles.
> 
> ...


that was probably a job done by a homeowner. i never seen a professional tile guy do that kind of work


----------



## Effectively Grounded (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe they are the pencil marks


----------



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

nope, there cut marks.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Good. We didn't want to have to punish you.


Ken, where on earth do you find all these emoticons? :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Ken, where on earth do you find all these emoticons? :thumbsup:


I have lots of low friends in high places.


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like something my boss would do.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

F******'n Hacks, people like that should not even be allowed to posess tools


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess they were going to grout between the tiles and the plates!!!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I was in someone house friday night on my off time that had been tiled around the plates. 
Once in a while if a job has been dragging for months we will go do our trim out regardless of paint, tile etc... Get finaled and paid. Keyless lights and jelly jars.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Take a real, close look at the tile job.
> 
> Not only is the tilesetter too lazy to remove the covers, he's too lazy to _notch_ the tiles.
> 
> ...


And the tile spacers are not being used correctly, defiantly a DIY hack job.

View attachment 866


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> And the tile spacers are not being used correctly, defiantly a DIY hack job.


Wonder if that recep is GFI protected.

Won't be much fun to change it to a GFI once the grout sets up.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Wonder if that recep is GFI protected.
> 
> Won't be much fun to change it to a GFI once the grout sets up.


May just have to use a.....
View attachment 868


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

All the fancy emoticons, now you guys are just showing off!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kletis said:


> All the fancy emoticons, now you guys are just showing off!!!!


No we're not......


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Come on guys, don't get all huffy over it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Come on guys, don't get all huffy over it.


 
OK, we'll kiss and make up.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## honyock65 (Dec 31, 2008)

The whole thing lies within the gas line drip leg being to short, since the gas and the water share the same pipes and do the hvac and the flue gases. The electrical falls under the feng shui code Art. wgas let's make some $ !


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

The romex attached to the ductwork, thats special.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

ralph said:


> The romex attached to the ductwork, thats special.


 
Romex running down the ductwork is common in tract homes around here.

Atleast he ran it on the return side.

I won't do it. Only takes 2 minutes to use 1/2" emt. And 1 minute of thqt is getting the stuff from the truck.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

John said:


> And the tile spacers are not being used correctly, defiantly a DIY hack job.
> 
> View attachment 866


They look used properly to me....


----------



## chain_dogg (Dec 18, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Come on guys, don't get all huffy over it.


 
Yea, What he said !!


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, at least it looks like that the gas valve at the furnace is turned on and the other half of the union isn’t in yet. Hopefully there’s no pressure test cap on there so after the house goes boom, they can flip it again. Maybe they’ll do things right the second time around.


----------



## B'phase (Mar 28, 2009)

Yea, nice tile work there.:no:


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I am often amazed at the amount of work some will put into creating something that is truely fuggly.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

That tile work has handy man written all over it. I like to use the plastic boxes that allow you to move the box forward via a screw. This gives the tile guy no choice but to tile up to your box.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> That tile work has handy man written all over it. I like to use the plastic boxes that allow you to move the box forward via a screw. This gives the tile guy no choice but to tile up to your box.


he could just turn the screw so that your box goes back in the wall!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

that tile work has homeowner special written all over it... i dont know how any contractor could get paid for a job that horrible


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

steelersman said:


> he could just turn the screw so that your box goes back in the wall!


 That is very true but it hasnt happened yet. I dont think tile guys are that smart.....!ooooooooo no i didnt..


----------

